# Wax?



## drum3 (Oct 11, 2015)

It might sound superficial but I wanted to wax my new Ariens 28 deluxe SHO before winter, as suggested by some on this forum. Will any old spray wax do or is there something that you all recommend to protect my investment from the salt and the harsh elements snow blowers go through...Or am I over thinking this. :/


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Any old wax will do. if you really want to get fancy use polish first then wax on, wax off. there grasshopper.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Being a snowblower forum, I think all of us here are a little protective of our machines. I use regular car wax on all the metal, I feel like the snow dosent stick as much. Others use a product called fluid film, I'm not familiar with that. So yeah, wax it, you spent good money on it, take pride in your stuff man! Can't hurt


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

I use Meguiar's NXT wax on my cars and find it to hold up very well. 

Like yourself, I bought a new snowblower last year and figured it would be worthwhile to start waxing from the day it was new.

I used the Meguiars NXT and it goes on just as easy and buffs out just like the car. I read about the fluid film but personally did not want to spray all of that in my unit at this time.

I waxed the outside and all the auger etal; yeah maybe I am crazy. But I enjoy taking care of stuff and drinking a beer.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

To want to wax your machine is an excellent idea. And the most important area is the (WHOLE) inside of the bucket area. Meaning, the top, back and sides of the bucket, all of the augers, shaft, gear box, impeller area, impeller fan, exit hole and the inside of the chute. It will help so much so the snow doesn't stick to much at all. It is a lot easier to clean out if you have any cleaning to do at all. It is a bit of a job as far as using some elbow grease and even getting a few cuts on your hands, but it is well worth it after a storm.

And of course I do the outside of the machine as well. 



This photo was taken by my dad while I was cleaning out the apron area after the 2013 blizzard. There was about 45" of snow there. You can see that there is hardly any snow sticking to the inside of the bucket area. 

I use Meguiars Gold Class line


----------



## drum3 (Oct 11, 2015)

I appreciate all the replies. I just like to take care of my stuff and see things last. I know what I'm doing tomorrow!


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Some people use furniture polish/ I have used meguires wax/polish 
that I use on my motorcycle.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

I use Mothers FX Synwax.


----------



## Kentster (Oct 4, 2015)

Collinite Liquid Insulator Wax (#845) is very durable and well suited for a snowblower in my opinion.


----------



## Vengenz (Apr 13, 2015)

Kentster said:


> Collinite Liquid Insulator Wax (#845) is very durable and well suited for a snowblower in my opinion.


What he said. One coat of Collinite should last you all winter. Don't spread the stuff on thick either. A small dab will do a large area. This stuff is hard to wipe off.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I use car wax on the exterior portions of my snow blower but find it too difficult to do inside the bucket since my machine has an 18" Auger. I like to spray inside the bucket with wd40 before winter and then after every use after it is dry give it another little spray. This had worked well and it is very easy to do at any time.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

I as well just bought my 28 SHO and i coated everything except engine/ muffler with Turtle Wax Ice. Good thing about it is that you can do plastics as well.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Waxing a snowblower... I'm glad to learn that my OCD isn't as serious as I thought. :icon_smile_wink:

I keep the machine clean and well lubricated, feed it good fuel, and touch up the bare metal spots (gravel driveway) come spring before I put it away. My old blower lasted 20+ years that way and was still capable of throwing snow when I traded it in.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Kentster said:


> Collinite Liquid Insulator Wax (#845) is very durable and well suited for a snowblower in my opinion.


Its what I use on mine


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

18" augers? WOW. I would think that with them being 2" bigger than mine, that it would be easier to do. I know that it is a S.O.A.B. of a job and believe me, I do not do it because I like to, but after a long clearing session, every little bit helps. :smiley-char060: 



CarlB said:


> I use car wax on the exterior portions of my snow blower but find it too difficult to do inside the bucket since my machine has an 18" Auger. I like to spray inside the bucket with wd40 before winter and then after every use after it is dry give it another little spray. This had worked well and it is very easy to do at any time.


----------



## Mike Squire (Nov 30, 2018)

I find Johnson's floor wax in the tub to be the most durable with the best results, I use it on snow shovels or anything I do not want snow to stick to. Harder to use but lasts longer and gives better results.


----------



## ColdinMontana (Nov 18, 2018)

This will sound funny coming from an Ariens owner, but Honda Spray Wax and Cleaner is what I use and it is excellent stuff. It’s actually in their motorcycle line of products and I’ve been using it for years on cars, motorcycles, atv’s, and now my blower. Best thing about it is the ease of use: just spray it on then buff it dry with a clean cloth.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

I do wax it, but only at the end of the season. I wash it then use a spray wax on it. Of course a spray wax doesn't last as long as a regular wax, but it's better than nothing.

On my vehicles, I do use Collinite. After years of trying out the newest & flashiest waxes, I'm always back to Collinite 845. If Collinite made a spray wax, that's what I'd use.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

I'll have to try this at the end of season


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Bowling alley wax is supposed to be good also.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

gibbs296 said:


> Bowling alley wax is supposed to be good also.



Just looked it up - there is such a product, but I'll bet it wasn't been used on a bowling alley in well over 50 years !


----------

